
Let's celebrate scientists, engineers, etc. with same interest as celebrities - dsr12
https://twitter.com/nmpanek/status/970430266765295616
======
yostrovs
Yeah but an actor pretending to be a scientist is so much more impressive than
a boring old scientist doing boring science stuff. Moreover, the science done
by the pretend scientist is a lot more impressive.

